# Bad butt joints



## Dashstanley (Nov 17, 2019)

So I started finishing this older house that was just recently renovated and hung. The butt joints are terrible off from each other how far should I float these out I already have them nearly 30" wide... How wide is too wide?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

REALLY bad butt joints need a lot of work and honestly more experience in the trade. I'm actually hesitant to say because I don't know what the owners expect and what the lighting is like. Is the job level 5 first of all? If it is and you don't k ow how to fix this your in over your head because that's how you get screwed out of payment. 



Also I don't know how much your being paid and how much time you can put into these joints without going into a loss.


If your still here what level job is it? 3? 4? 5? Light texture? What's the job supposed to be?


----------



## Dashstanley (Nov 17, 2019)

The hangers didn't shim or plane and broke a few boards very close to the transition from old(rough cut 2x4) to the new framing making it stick out. The customers aren't expecting perfect. Getting paid for a level three so I don't have A LOT of time to invest in the issue but I damn sure don't wanna put my name on something that is like that... And no texture... I was thinking about floating the low board of that particular section all the way to the nearest corner but it's about 5' down the wall but there's other trouble spots I'm worried about...


----------



## Dashstanley (Nov 17, 2019)

Shelwyn said:


> REALLY bad butt joints need a lot of work and honestly more experience in the trade. I'm actually hesitant to say because I don't know what the owners expect and what the lighting is like. Is the job level 5 first of all? If it is and you don't k ow how to fix this your in over your head because that's how you get screwed out of payment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And on top of that if I do float it, there's a doorway so I'd have to end up doing it on top and bottom so the trim won't be outta whack... Just wondering if there's any of ideas... And heres a feeble attempt to show you... The left side is the low side. Sorry about poor quality it's a screenshot of a video haha.. also I have roughly 7 years in hanging/finishing (more time spent on the hanging side of things) but I'm capable of most finish work...


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah level 3 don't worry about anything other than the tape showing lol
Honestly I wouldn't crap on the hangers for not shining or planning. If you're doing level 3 finish the job probably paid them like sh*t anyway.


----------



## Dashstanley (Nov 17, 2019)

Shelwyn said:


> Yeah level 3 don't worry about anything other than the tape showing lol
> Honestly I wouldn't crap on the hangers for not shining or planning. If you're doing level 3 finish the job probably paid them like sh*t anyway.


Yeah, you're right. I am new to the subcontractor/self employed side of things and dealing with customers and saying no isn't my strong suit at all. Also I am used to newer homes. I can honestly say this is the worst job I've had in the sense of being out of plumb and square.. hard for me to leave it be lol oh well thanks anyways shelwyn


----------

